# Two Looks @450Gallon Community Tank



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome tank!

Info about filtration? Dimensions of the display?


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

Ægir said:


> Awesome tank!
> 
> Info about filtration? Dimensions of the display?


thanks! 
im useing a 75g tank with a Supreme Hy-drive powerhead 2100gph,there is 5, five gallon buckets of bio-balls n the sump.
2 fx5s filled with Fluval bio-max.
the tank is 6f 4f 30inches tall


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

So jealous of this tank







wish i could house a rtc.


----------

